# Problème avec la connection à un routeur D- LINK DI-624



## Cerberez (8 Avril 2012)

Bonjour, 

     Je suis en  vacances chez  mes parents    pour le  weekend  pascal et je suis incapable de me   connecter à leur   routeur sans fil  . À la maison, j'utilise un  AirPort Express  et la connexion   est  parfaite   . Toutefois, en arrivant ici, je n' arrive   pas à connecter  mon   nouveau  iPad 2 WIFI (non 3G) à ce routeur.      

  J'ai vérifié et mon iPod Touch et mon iPad 1 accrochent convenablement le WIFI. 

    Pour en revenir au iPad 2, je sélectionne le SSID du routeur et j'entre le mot de  passe . Il débute alors  une recherche sans me dire que  le mot de passe n'est pas bon. Il     tourne   littéralement en rond. J'ai tenté de donner un mot de passe erroné pour  voir ce qu'il allait me répondre. Il m'informe alors que le mot de passe n'est pas le bon.  

   Donc, ma question : est-il possible que l'iPad 2 ne soit pas  compatible  à un routeur sans fil  DI-624  de D-LINK?    

   Merci et  joyeuses Pâques!


----------

